# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  افکت ورق خوردن کتاب

## farshad_persia

سلام دوستان 
دنبال یک افکت ( جاوا اسکریپت یا فلش یا ...) که یه سری مطالب رو که بهش میدی به صورت صفحه به صفحه نشون بده اما زمانی که صفحه ها عوض میشن مثل ورق خوردن کتاب باشه میگردم
یک دنیا ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## امید امرایی

نگرد پیدا نمی کنی
یا با فلش طراحی کنید و یا خودتون باید بشینید با جاوااسکریپت بنویسید

----------


## farshad_persia

> نگرد پیدا نمی کنی
> یا با فلش طراحی کنید و یا خودتون باید بشینید با جاوااسکریپت بنویسید


اگه نوشتنی باشه که فکرکنم پس میشه پیدا کرد نمونه آماده رو

بعد من ندیدم اما یه نفر ازم خواسته و جایی دیده 
اگر جاوا اسکریپت باشه و سایتی نمونشو داشته باشه بازم ممکنه بشه از سورس پیدا کرد

بازم اگر کسی میشناسه ممنون میشم خبر بده :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farshad_persia

بچه ها کسی نمیدونه چه راهی یا چه نمونه ای وجود داره ؟؟؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## narsic

با سلام
راهش این هست که شما زحمت بکشی و بشینی بنویسی که البته من پیشنهاد میکنم از یک فریم ورک استفاده کنید که کارتون سریع تر پیش بره .
موفق باشید

----------


## terrorhell

سلام 
خوب نارسیک جان اگه ممکنه یه توضیحاتی در مورد نحوه نوشتن همچین چیزی بگو ، یک مثالی ، راهنمایی ، چیزی ... ، بکن تا بفهمیم طرز کار به چه صورتیه ؟؟؟

ممنون

----------


## eAmin

سلام.

بنده تا حالا همچین نمونه ای ندیدم، ولی اگر شما واقعا می خواید یک چنین چیزی رو طراحی کنید، تنها JavaScript جوابگوی نیازهای شما نیست! شما باید به همراه جاوااسکریپت از SVG برای مرورگرهای استاندارد و تحت استاندارد W3C و VML برای مرورگر IE استفاده کنید.
هر دوی اینها برای گرافیک بُرداری در وب استفاده می شن، و مطمئنا اگر خودتون به تنهایی بخواید این دوتا رو برای تمامی مرورگرها پیاده سازی کنید 100 درصد به مشکل بر می خورید، و باید هردوی اینها رو یاد بگیرید، که اونهم زمان بیشتری رو می طلبه. البته ناگفته نمونه که شما می تونید، حتی با استفاده از CSS ( clip )! و JavaScript می تونید اینکار رو پیاد سازی کنید ولی هرگز کیفیت و پرفورمانس بهتر از دو مورد عرض شده رو به دست نمی یارید!

البته امیدوارم تا حالا ناامید نشده باشید، چون به هرحال اینکار شدنی هست. برای راحتی کار شما من به شما یک کتابخانه JavaScript که دو تکنلوژی فوق ( SVG , VML ) رو با هم ادغام کرده تا شما بتونید با خیال راحت و بدون دغدغه درست کار کردن کد شما در همه مرورگرها و ... از این دو تکنلوژی استفاده کنید.
*RaphaelJS* بهترین گزینه هست، اگر آماده اید پس شروع به کار کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## fiendish66

این رو تصادفی پیدا کردم.
ببین به دردت می خوره واسه روزنامه اطلاعات هست.
با فلش هم نوشته شده.
http://www.ettelaat.com/flips/jav/index.htm

----------


## niksoft

این یک قرآن است که افکت عوض کردن صفحه توش پیاده شده 

http://www.quranflash.com/en/quranflash.html

----------


## raziee

[QUOTE]
سلام دوستان 
دنبال یک افکت ( جاوا اسکریپت یا فلش یا ...) که یه سری مطالب رو که بهش میدی به صورت صفحه به صفحه نشون بده اما زمانی که صفحه ها عوض میشن مثل ورق خوردن کتاب باشه میگردم
یک دنیا ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه 
[/QUOTE]
یکشنبه هفته گذشته در روزنامه ی کلیلک جام جم مطلبی خوندم که برام جالب بود. فکر میکنم برای شما هم جالب باشه.
یک برنامه نوشته شده که فایل های pdf  رو به flash تبدیل میکنه و البته با افکت کتاب.
یعنی مثل ورق زدن یک کتاب واقعی.
به این آدرس برو :
http://page-flip.com
نسخه تریال نرم افزار قابل دانلود.
http://uniflip.com
14 روز میتونی از  این سایت استفاده کنی.
احتمال لینک هایی که دوستان دادند هم از این نرم افزار استفاده میکنه.

----------


## hamid1988

من از نرم افزاره PageFlip استفاده کردم، یه جوریه! :افسرده: 
Right2Left رو هم ساپورت نمی کنه!

----------


## ehsanes

یه نمونه دارم حجمش 11mb هست فقط فایل fla اگه تمام فایل ها می خوای psd,fla,font,html 
71mb هست اگه می خوای بزارم

----------


## Future

خیلی ممنون اگه فایل رو بذازید

----------

